# Hello from a member



## SigBrad (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello. I am new to this site and new to Sig handguns. I owned multiple makes and models of handguns over the years ranging from Glock to Taurus. I shot my first Sig about 6 months ago and was hooked and knew I had to own at least one. About a month ago I traded a couple of guns for a new P226 SCT in 9mm. I love this gun, I quickly followed that up with a lucky find of a practically new P6. I know it was a German police trade in but it looks like it was barely fired or holstered. My next buy is probably going to be a P239 in 9mm for a carry gun after I save up the funds. I currently carry a subcompact XD. Great gun but I was never one for DAO handguns. What are your thoughts on the P239 as a carry gun. I know it will be slightly larger then the subcompact XD. I look forward to picking your brains and sharing thoughts and opinions with each of you.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from the Lone Star State. :smt039


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings from a displaced Coloradan temporarily exiled on the Leftist Coast.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Greetings from another newbie on this site. Got my first gun which was a SIG P226 Elite 9mm. Now looking at the 239 in 9mm.


----------

